

Bitcoins up 78% since January 1 - SlipperySlope
http://bitcoincharts.com/charts/mtgoxUSD#rg5zigHourlyzczsg2013-01-01zeg2013-02-11ztgSza1gSMAzm1g300zm2g25

======
SlipperySlope
The current price is about $23.90. The previous high in June 2011 was $31.90.
No doubt the current rate of increase will lead to a correction.

What is different now from June 2011, is the growing strength of the still-
small bitcoin economy, and the maturing security of bitcoin wallets and
exchanges, e.g. the YCombinator funded Coinbase.

~~~
gus_massa
I don't understand how to read your comment:

Option A) Be careful, it's just another bubble!

Option B) This time is different!

~~~
SlipperySlope
I meant it both ways. The price is rising too fast - suggesting a bubble. But
the underlying bitcoin economy is also much stronger than 18 months ago, so
the inevitable correction may not be as deep as last time.

